# Chest of souls



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I put my name out there to design 3 D models for folks...… crazy starts after that...

I am not a great fan of Horror movies, but ran into a nice fellow who is. Sent me pictures of his collection..... He currently would like to add a Freddy Krueger piece... a wall hanging of his chest....


so for you that are scared.... don't go further. here is s quick look at a few points along the design path of this 24 x 36" wall hanging.
First image is the picture he sent me.

2nd image is a progress pict I sent him to confirm what he was after.

3rd image is the 90 % design. This is where he confirmed how big he wanted it and that the design was solid.

A bit more clean up, than carve, paint, ship to western Pa. 

For your horror pleasure.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Scott - I'm not a fan of horror movies (after watching the exorcist when it first came out), especially slasher films. But your work is still amazing (I still won't be buying any)


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...amazing work...!


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Faces are the hardest things to get to look “right”. And you did five. Great artistry. Will this just be carved, or painted as well?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Faces are the hardest things to get to look “right”. And you did five. Great artistry. Will this just be carved, or painted as well?


carved and painted is the plan...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That is incredible detail, Scott! As usual, good job. Can't wait to see the finished piece.

David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

What do you do your modeling in?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

ger21 said:


> What do you do your modeling in?


That is modeled in Aspire.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Good looking artwork. He will love it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow !!!! and I'm worried trying to put a bunny rabbit in a deer scene.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure that painting it will improve it Scott. It looks pretty good the way it is.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Is this the reverse of “you get what you pay for” as in “you get what you advertise for”?&#55357;&#56833;

Seriously good work Scott, one can only wonder what the next request might bring.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Is this the reverse of “you get what you pay for” as in “you get what you advertise for”?��
> 
> Seriously good work Scott, one can only wonder what the next request might bring.


Yes, I think so... . a number of interesting inquiries have come in.... this is the best so far.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good job sculpting that model Scott. I'm interested in seeing it carved and what it will look like painted.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

More impressive work Scott. 
About how many hours do you have in that (just the modeling)??


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pro4824 said:


> More impressive work Scott.
> About how many hours do you have in that (just the modeling)??


The nice thing is , once Scott has the finished vector , he may have more inquiries for it .
Could be a good gig .
I suspect people at Sideshow Freaks would probably show interest . 
That’s where I met the people to get the suggestions to build my T-800.
The guy who made the bust does it for a living . Who knew

Now if I just had a scanner and a 5 axis cnc


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> The nice thing is , once Scott has the finished vector , he may have more inquiries for it .
> Could be a good gig .
> I suspect people at Sideshow Freaks would probably show interest .
> That’s where I met the people to get the suggestions to build my T-800.
> ...


 IS THAT YOUR T800 model? did you build that?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> More impressive work Scott.
> About how many hours do you have in that (just the modeling)??


I think I have a couple hours in to modeling at this point, probably one more hour to add a few thinks and clean it up in detail. than Carving next week.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job. I have done a turkey, duck and dog and am working on a semi that is giving me trouble. I did some cherubs a few years ago but your faces look much better.


----------

